# Cloudy wine after bottling?



## casmir12 (Aug 29, 2012)

I've been making wine for only about 3 months, but it seems like I bottled my last batch too soon...it's been bottled for about 3 weeks, and I see some cloudiness and slight sediment at the bottom. Can I fix this?


----------



## jswordy (Aug 29, 2012)

You can fix it by opening each bottle, carefully siphoning out the wine to a properly sized carboy, making sure the carboy is topped up, and then allowing it to sit and settle until it is ready. You do run the risk of oxidation, though, so you have to be very careful not to splash it around much.

I'm lazy, so I would likely just position the bottles on their sides, let the sediment fall out, then before using the wine, I would carefully set them up for 24 hours to let lees settle to the bottom, then decant and leave the lees and cloudiness behind in the bottom inch of wine in the bottle.

If you're in a hurry to bottle wine, be sure to use a clearing agent. If you have the time, just let it sit in the carboy a few months, racking every month or once lees have accumulated to about 1 inch - whichever comes first. Add k meta every other racking after the first.


----------



## casmir12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I did use bentonite during the whole process, and I used the proper amount, but it just seems like there is still a bit of it lingering in each bottle. I will rebottle them all, and just buy another supply of corks. I will be more patient next time!


----------



## jswordy (Aug 29, 2012)

casmir12 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I did use bentonite during the whole process, and I used the proper amount, but it just seems like there is still a bit of it lingering in each bottle. I will rebottle them all, and just buy another supply of corks. I will be more patient next time!


 
When you're in a rush, I understand many people swear by SuperKleer. Others say Sparkolloid is great. I have some of each "just in case" but have never used a clearing agent. I just let it sit. Good luck.


----------



## robie (Aug 29, 2012)

Good advice. Also, check the free SO2 level and make sure it is up where it needs to be. This will protect wine from oxidation. If you can't properly test for free SO2, add an eight teaspoon of Kmeta just in case. Be sure to add an air lock to the carboy. It could take well over a month (or three!) to clear again. 

You never said if this is from a kit or fresh/frozen grapes. That is important to know.


----------



## RCGoodin (Aug 29, 2012)

casmir12 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I did use bentonite during the whole process, and I used the proper amount, but it just seems like there is still a bit of it lingering in each bottle. I will rebottle them all, and just buy another supply of corks. I will be more patient next time!


 
Consider buying a filtering machine. It makes the wine very clear. I do this just before bottling. I think many members do.


----------



## casmir12 (Aug 29, 2012)

This batch was made from fresh elderberries, and 100% grape concentrate. Its a port wine.


----------



## robie (Aug 29, 2012)

casmir12 said:


> This batch was made from fresh elderberries, and 100% grape concentrate. Its a port wine.



Don't get into any hurry re-bottling it. If it doesn't clear on its own in 2 to 3 months, you may need to use a clarifying agent, but wait until then to make the determination.

Again, make sure it has enough sulfites to protect it.


----------



## Huh? (Oct 1, 2012)

RCGoodin said:


> Consider buying a filtering machine. It makes the wine very clear. I do this just before bottling. I think many members do.


 
My experience has been that filtering does not work.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 1, 2012)

RCGoodin said:


> Consider buying a filtering machine. It makes the wine very clear. I do this just before bottling. I think many members do.




Keep in mind - a filtering machine is not designed to clear your wine..

This is a common misconception.

They are built to polish your wine or remove yeast/bacteria (this would be at least .45 micron absolute). It will make your wine sparkle - and filtering a cloudy wine can burn the pump up....


----------



## casmir12 (Oct 3, 2012)

To all of those that helped with their responses I figured out the cloudy issue with my port. I squeezed the fruit bag too much during the daily pushdowns and ended up with too much pectin and oils from the bananas in my batch. But after letting it settle another 4 weeks, it all cleared up and I was able to separate the oils from the wine during my final racking. Thanks again!


----------

